# new to p&s also own tackle shop



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

hi folks new to p&s and wanted to stop by and say hi. i own a tackle shop in brigantine and would gladly offer help and advice to anyone who asks--not here to sell or plug the shop!!!!!!!
just really like the feedback and fellowship on this board - thought it was worth joining up
thanks tony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Tony!

Happy to have you aboard! I've heard from several B&T owners that the biggest problem is you never get to fish (unless you can afford to winter in Florida....) Let us know when the locals start toting some good stripers and tog into the shop (I think everybody is thinking Fall Blitz at this point!)


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Welcome Tony, you guys there got busted a while back with that access thing with the condo's guys. Hope they don't get to carried away. Used to go there with the family when they walked the beach and collected .25 for swimming, long time ago... but I digress,,,welcome


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Rip,

Where are you located? I have a few Asac tournaments in AC and Brigantine coming up in the fall. I'll stop in.


Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carl!

I found this location right off the "Fishbites" ad:

Riptide Bait & Tackle
3007 Atlantic Brigantine Boulevard
Brigantine
609-264-0440

Since I'm interested in trying the fishbites, I'll probably be stopping by, too. Maybe Tony can hook us up with the "family" discount....


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh, I think this is right across from the 7/11.

Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Tony!

One of my goals as the New Jersey Moderator is to expand the number of hotspots under the Where to Fish? section of the board. If you can find the time to jot down some Brigantine fishing spots, I'll be glad to do the legwork and check them out and take photos....


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Manayunk Jake,

Check what I just posted for Northern NJ Piers.


Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carl!

You got my curiosity stirred with the A.S.A.C. reference. A quick search revealed the Association of Surf Angling Clubs. That's a new one for me (since I'm not affiliated with any clubs.) You're welcome to post your results on the coming tournament.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Manayunk Jake,

I don't run the ASAC circut. But, for the most part I just participate in them. However, On November 6th this year, I will be assisting in helping host one for my fishing club in Seaside Park, NJ.

Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carl!

Geez, pardon my senoir moment (or was it just a brain fart?) I forgot you're with the HRFA (actually had to go to your profile to "remember"....)

Do you guys participate as a team or as individuals? I always wanted to assembe a team from below the Mason-Dixon Line and turn them loose on the NJ surf. It would be interesting to see how their tactics would work....

I know from fishing the Chesapeake that nothing I've learned fishing in Jersey seems to work (although I'd love to give chunking a try in the late Fall at the CBBT.) Trolling is a gawd-awful way to catch a striper. But it seems to be the most efficient way to put a trophy in the boat in the Chesapeake!

Keep us posted on your results....


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Manayuck Jake,

We (HRFA) participate in them as a team or teams. For the Long Beach Island one in the fall we have put together 3 teams of six members several times.Otherwise one to two teams of six for the others.

We have a group of several dozen members who call themselves the SURF MARINES. Always putting out an American Flag in a sand spike when fishing the surf.

We fish many of the ASAC tournaments, plus a half dozen interclub tournaments againts the Seaside Heights fishing Club, Seagirt Surf Kings, Manasquan Fishing Club and the Salt Water Anglers of Bergen County. Plus the Govenor's tournament and Angler Magazine tournments too.


Carl


----------



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

*Thanks for the kind words*

 hey guys thanks for the kind welcome. I'm located on brig blvd. next to primo pizza..hey glad to see you found my address from fishbites site--as the only store in NJ to carry them i will say they work very well!!!! I took them initially for the guys fishing for kings but the fluke guys found them and are doing very well with them..
As far as asac tourneys we have two here in the fall and there are a bunch of great teams and guys who fish here in brigantine. We had one of the best striper bites this spring with so many fish over 35 lbs i could'nt count them and more 40 and 50 lb'ers than i've seen in years.
this fall should provide some of the best striper and bluefish runs in recent memory. We always have a great fall striper season , but with the quality of fish i saw this spring i expect it to be a banner fall.
If you need anny info on asac teams or asac itself get back....Two of our most knownm teams down here are surf & land and fishlanders, =also see alot of the palmyra guys --


----------



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

Cheasapeak ugh the big fish are caught in cape may on the chunk---plenty of big guys here also!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

"Cheasapeak ugh the big fish are caught in cape may on the chunk---plenty of big guys here also!"

Greetings Tony!

Very true -- the Delaware Bay has been producing some big fish on the chunk. Unfortunately, the average NJ charter is $600.00, while you can troll in MD for $450.00. There are some $275.00 charters in Fortescue, but they don't travel far enough south for the big ones. 

In one of my other posts I mentioned that I'd love to try chunking at the CBBT....


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Whooa...As 'Yankee by birth and Rebel by choice' type who grew up near LBI and has lived below the Mason-Dixon line for the past 12+ years, I can tell you that the Chesapeake Bay fishing hasn't been all that impressive here lately. I haven't caught narely a damned thing, and out a couple of weeks ago the only thing we hooked into - and yes, while trolling - was a smallish striper, which we gave back to the salt.

Yes, the fishing down along the Chesapeake and into Virginia is tough right now, I've found. I fish the Jersey shore back home as much as I can, and I'll be hitting Cape May rips and other hotspots over the Labor Day weekend! 

Did anyone say Fall Blitz...????


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings mako993!

True - fishing isn't what it should be in the upper and middle bay. But if you search the MD board, you'll see that the striper fishing was very good this Spring, with a lot of the good old boys setting new personal bests - without benefit of a boat. My favorite charter captain had great results trolling, and was nailing trophys right up through 05/13 (check out the pictures!) The lack of pictures for July and August is a testament to the poor fishing in the mid bay right now (he was even talking about moving the boat to Chrisfield for the summer - and that ain't cheap!)

Once those sea-going cows come back home for the winter, their will be plenty of 40 pound fish caught -- almost all by trolling. Chesapeake trophys still outnumber Delaware Bay big fish by an easy 10 to 1 (but those Hudson strain fish are coming on strong, too!)

As for the rips, Labor Day will be way too early for stripers (but prime time for big fluke.) We fish the rips every year on Veterans' Day (11/11) and most years THAT is a little early. Big catches of stripers in the rips begin around Thanksgiving (on eels) and go well into December (dragging clams behind the clam boats.)

With 80 degree water everywhere, I think EVERYBODY is thinking Fall Blitz at this point (except folks in Maine/New Foundland, where big stripers are partying hardy!)

To sum it up, there are big fish available in New Jersey, but if I was looking for the best odds of catching a striper 36 inches or better, I'd fish the Chessie during the trophy season. With THAT said, if I was looking for a true cow (50 pounds or better), I'd chunk the Delaware Bay with one of the better boats. It would cost more, but a cow would be worth it. And if I was a land-based purist, I'd be following BillR at IRI this December....


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, I would have liked to get in on that spring striper action down here in the Chessie, as it's a major breeding ground for stripers, but didn't get to do so. Next year, most definitely, and I'm revved up for the fall run like everyone else, no doubt. I do know that NOV and DEC are some of the best times for striper fishing in South Jersey, but right now while it's warm, I do like to target flounder and blues, albeit the blues are bit farther out than right off the shoreline. 

I'll look up your charter boat buddy to see what's up and if I can book a trip with him down here. As for this weekend, well, I'll just be playing the All American panfish on a 4 wt fly rod in the freshwater lakes in the Pine Barrens back home :] The 27th I may bounce up to Henlopen and Labor Day to Cape May, looking for blues and flounder.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings mako993!

Since you live in DC, you'd be better off chartering out of the Western Shore. It'll save you time.... Even Captain Dave heads for the western shore to fish (that's where the shipping channel is.) The MD guys can recommend boats on the western side of the bay.....


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, the Western Shore IS much closer to where I am, if I'm going local as far as salt fishing. In fact, we were out of St. Leonard's on the Chesapeake not long ago, and up to Curtis Bay with the kayaks recently, too. Didn't catch a thing, other than poison oak along the shoreline :[[


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings mako993!

Yup, like we both said: the upper and middle bay are kind of dead right now. That'll change come the MD Fall Trophy Season....

The only advantage the Eastern Shore has is Tangier Sound, which is better for weakies (trout) and fluke. Of course, that's when there are weakies to be had. The lower bay is doing OK, but that's too far for me to travel, and charter fees and acommodations are a little more expensive. If you can take the cold and rough conditions, VA charter boats do well in December.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

I've never fished on Tangier Sound, but hope to do so one of these days soon, maybe this fall for whatever's around. 

Since I'd be back up in Cape May or near LBI twice a month anyway probably until DEC, I'd want to hook into the stripers off of there, instead of on the boats off of VA. But, it all depends where the fish are, after all.


----------

